# Plastic Wine Bottles?



## vinividivici (Nov 18, 2012)

We bought some Aussie Shiraz in plastic, screw-top 750ML wine bottles at the duty free store in Canada on the way home. They were $6 each and extremely tasty. Wish I had bought a full case at that price. Would also be useful for topping up the carboys.

So, does anyone use these for bottling their wine? The label says it's PET MLP. Obviously they saved on freight from Australia to Canada.

I did a search on the forum but didn't see any reference to this.

Thoughts?

Bob


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 18, 2012)

Never seen such a bottle!


----------



## vinividivici (Nov 18, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> Never seen such a bottle!



I'll post a picture if you'd like.

Bob


----------



## mark75 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it is a little problem with PET bottle. In time it's not so good for wine whit high temperature.


----------



## vinividivici (Nov 18, 2012)

mark75 said:


> I think it is a little problem with PET bottle. In time it's not so good for wine whit high temperature.



Welcome to the board, Mark. 

I also wondered about the temperature changes but thought since they were shipped the distance from Australia to Canada via various types of conveyence that the problem may be minimal. Perhaps if they were in a truck and the ambient air temperature was exceedingly high, the plasticizers might leak into the wine?

Cheers!
Bob


----------



## Deezil (Nov 20, 2012)

These bottles probably only contain wines that are "ready to drink", meaning they were probably bulk aged to perfection before being bottled.. 

I'd be very surprised to find a wine in those bottles, that was meant to sit in our cellars for a few years.. Could you pull it off? Possibly.. Is that what they intended? Probably not..

Maybe i'm wrong, but... Put that thinking along side the shipping savings overseas and it sounds like a plan to me


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 20, 2012)

vinividivici said:


> I'll post a picture if you'd like.
> 
> Bob



I would like to see it.


----------



## vinividivici (Nov 25, 2012)

*Plastic Wine Bottle in All Its Glory*

Here it is. On the second closeup photo, I was attempting to show me squeezing the bottle and I heard a cracking sound. LOL But it didn't leak. I then noticed that there's what appears to be a thin, inner lining to the bottle.


----------

